# Western Plow slow to lift up and angle



## BigD86 (Dec 15, 2010)

I just bought a second truck that has a western pro plow that is probably over 20 years old.The plow has been maintained very well and it is in very good condition. It lifted and angled with no issues until tonight - i noticed it was really slow to lift up and angle left and right. I can also hear a pretty loud whine out of the pump when I attempt to angle or lift the plow. I just recently topped of the fluid with the blue hydraulic stuff that is rated for -50 degrees so I dont think that is the problem. However two days ago when I was adding fluid to it I noticed that the fluid that was already in it was red and pretty thick and the fluid that I was adding was the blue snow plow hydraulic fluid. Could the mixture of the two be the issue or is it the motor that is going out. Does anyone have any suggestions on what it could be?


----------



## shadow (Dec 27, 2007)

"I noticed that the fluid that was already in it was red and pretty thick and the fluid that I was adding was the blue snow plow hydraulic fluid."

That is a big no-no. Never mix fluids. The red fluid is most likely tranny fluid that you can get anywhere. The Western fluid has different properties and would compress differently. I would drain the fluids and clean it out and then add which ever fluid you plan on using for the season. The manuals state to drain the fluids every season. I have an old conventional pro plow and I have been bad and gone awhile before draining it. The tranny fluid will darken and I am sure it is not good on the screens and seals.

If it still angles/lifts slow, check the manuals on westerns site. They should have them for your plow. They had mine and it even showed how to rebuild them and check the adjustments and pressures.


----------



## Tahoeplower (Nov 20, 2010)

Could be as simple as the lift valve adjustment screw. It's the large flat-head screw on the front bottom of the pump that ins inset and to an angle. Turn all the way clock-wise, test, then turn 1/8 turn, test, and etc. Only 1/8 of a turn. They are very sensitive. Here's a link: http://www.centralparts.com/Common/Documents/PDFs/western/13497_020088.pdf


----------

